# ? about deleting Amazon books from content manager



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

When I'm in the content manager and I want to delete books I've read, if I delete books that say Amazon underneath (as opposed to Kindle and SDCard) will it delete the book from my online Amazon list next time I connect to Whispernet, thus not allowing me to redownload the book if I want to reread it?

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cat said:


> When I'm in the content manager and I want to delete books I've read, if I delete books that say Amazon underneath (as opposed to Kindle and SDCard) will it delete the book from my online Amazon list next time I connect to Whispernet, thus not allowing me to redownload the book if I want to reread it?
> 
> Thanks.


I have not done this exactly myself, but my understanding is that no, it will not. From what I have read, you can't get rid of stuff at Amazon, even if you want to.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have not done this exactly myself, but my understanding is that no, it will not. From what I have read, you can't get rid of stuff at Amazon, even if you want to.
> 
> L


Unless, of course, you use the 7 day free trail policy and get it refunded within that time frame. Then it will delete from your media library. If not, as Leslie says, it's yours forever.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Unless, of course, you use the 7 day free trail policy and get it refunded within that time frame. Then it will delete from your media library. If not, as Leslie says, it's yours forever.
> 
> Ann


Right. Good point. Thanks, Ann.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have deleted some of my Amazon books,  They still show up on  content manager.  This is one reason I do not load all of the free books if I think I have no interest in them.  No way to ever get rid of them that I can see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have deleted some of my Amazon books, They still show up on content manager. This is one reason I do not load all of the free books if I think I have no interest in them. No way to ever get rid of them that I can see.


Note that content manager (CM) has slightly different sorting than your home page. You can chose to 'show all', 'show amazon only', 'show kindle only', or 'show SD card only'. You can also sort 'most recent first', 'oldest first', 'title', 'author'.

I have my CM set to show Kindle memory only so when I want to remove things I'm not seeing all the stuff I already removed but is still saved for me at Amazon.

I have noticed that when I do a reset the defaults return which are 'show all' and 'sort by title'.

Ann


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have deleted some of my Amazon books, They still show up on content manager. This is one reason I do not load all of the free books if I think I have no interest in them. No way to ever get rid of them that I can see.


Thank you, ladies.
And, Dori, you are correct. I ended up calling Amazon support and the nice guy told me that *as of this time there's no way to delete Amazon content from our Kindles -it's tied directly to our Amazon accounts.* Blargh. *We can delete all other content, but make sure there's a backup copy on your pc first. *I knew that already, as I'm sure many of you did, but for people who may not know I thought I'd add that to answer that question as well.

Could prolly close this thread as the initial question was answered ...or, Leslie, maybe you want to put it in your FAQ thread?


----------



## prism (Feb 13, 2009)

I sold my Kindle and really need to delete these "Amazon" items.  Is is possible to deregister it to remove these items?


----------



## prism (Feb 13, 2009)

Cat said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> And, Dori, you are correct. I ended up calling Amazon support and the nice guy told me that *as of this time there's no way to delete Amazon content from our Kindles -it's tied directly to our Amazon accounts.* Blargh. *We can delete all other content, but make sure there's a backup copy on your pc first. *I knew that already, as I'm sure many of you did, but for people who may not know I thought I'd add that to answer that question as well.
> 
> Could prolly close this thread as the initial question was answered ...or, Leslie, maybe you want to put it in your FAQ thread?


I figured out how to get rid of the Amazon content. I'm so glad! I sold mine and I didn't want all that junk showing up on the Kindle for the new owner. I de-registered it and it all came off once I re-registered it under another account. I re-registered it just to check and see if the Amazon content would disappear and sure enough, it did! Now I'm not sure if I were to re-register it back with my original account if the Amazon content would come back?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect it would come back if reregistered to the original account.  Those books are against the account.  If you get a new Kindle or add another Kindle to that account, they all show up in Content Manager.  When I added my brother's kindle to my account, all my purchased books showed up in his content manager (which was what I wanted).

Betsy


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I think this aspect of content management for the Kindle is quite confusing, at least to me. I knew that the Amazon books were tied to the account. I had thought therefore, that if you deregister a particular kindle from your account, as you would when you sell it, the books _on_ the Kindle would then not be available to be read. However, according to the 'For Sale' threads, the books that still reside on the sold kindle, after it is deregistered from the original account, are still readable to the new owner. The books are just not in the new account on Amazon. And if they are deleted from the sold kindle, they would be gone for good unlike normal books bought with the new account. This makes sense, but no where on Amazon is this explained. At least I couldn't find any information. Amazon be upfront about DRM issues like this.



prism said:


> I figured out how to get rid of the Amazon content. I'm so glad! I sold mine and I didn't want all that junk showing up on the Kindle for the new owner. I de-registered it and it all came off once I re-registered it under another account. I re-registered it just to check and see if the Amazon content would disappear and sure enough, it did! Now I'm not sure if I were to re-register it back with my original account if the Amazon content would come back?


So, you must have deleted the books first on the sold kindle, either before or after it was deregistered, so that in the content manager it shows that it is Amazon-only content(if before you deregister), then when it was registered to the new account, the Amazon-only books were not there. Makes sense and works with the above theory. So if there is content you don't want to pass to the new owner, just delete from Kindle, and deregister it. The content that is left on the Kindle will stay until it is deleted by new owner, and they won't see the content you have already deleted because it stays with the old account.

Is this somewhere explained on Amazon? Maybe I haven't looked hard enough? Seems like it should be.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Esther...you are understanding it the same way I am.  If that's right or not I don't know.   It's still clear as mud.  

I don't think that Amazon talks about it anywhere.  From Amazon's point of view, I think it is one of those things were, the better we understand DRM, the better we can figure out how to get around it.  

To take it one step further...  
Someone purchases the deregistered Kindle with books still listed on it.  I understand that the books are still on the kindle but not listed in the content manager after being derigistered.  When the new owner then registers the Kindle in their name, do the books still remain on the K although not listed in their content manager...or... do they wipe out at the point were the Kindle gets registered to its new owner?  

I was wondering if they would wipe out at the time of reregistering unless saved to an SD card.  If maybe that was the reason for removing the SD on the K2.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I might have found a way to remove things from the content manager.  But I sold my K1 and I don't have my K2 yet, so I can't verify this.

If you go to Your Media Library at Amazon and click on the book you want removed, there is an option to move the book to the trash.  I moved it to the trash and now the book is not on the Manager Your Kindle page.  This makes me think I can get rid of all those free books I shouldn't have put on my Kindle.

Will this remove it from the Content Manager?  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Books put on the Kindle, whether purchased at Amazon or elsewhere, remain on the Kindle *until deleted by the owner*.

2. Books purchased from Amazon.com can be deleted from the Kindle by the owner, but _the titles_ will remain in the Content Manager with the ability to re-download as long as the Kindle _remains registered to that account_. Once the Kindle is de-registered from that account, deleted Amazon purchases are no longer available for download.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Books purchased from Amazon.com can be deleted from the Kindle by the owner, but _the titles_ will remain in the Content Manager with the ability to re-download as long as the Kindle _remains registered to that account_.


So, does this means that even though I was able to get the book off of the Manage My Kindle page, it will still appear in my content manager?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> So, does this means that even though I was able to get the book off of the Manage My Kindle page, it will still appear in my content manager?


How did you do this? I don't see the option on the page....


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> How did you do this? I don't see the option on the page....





kim said:


> I might have found a way to remove things from the content manager. But I sold my K1 and I don't have my K2 yet, so I can't verify this.
> 
> If you go to Your Media Library at Amazon and click on the book you want removed, there is an option to move the book to the trash. I moved it to the trash and now the book is not on the Manager Your Kindle page. This makes me think I can get rid of all those free books I shouldn't have put on my Kindle.
> 
> Will this remove it from the Content Manager? Has anyone tried this?


I went to Your Media Library, www.amazon.com/yml, and selected the book I want removed. On the upper right side of the page there is an option to 'move to trash'. I put it in the trash. I then went to the Manage Your Kindle page and that book is no longer listed.

I'm wondering if this will remove it from the Kindle (I'm not talking about deregistering it or selling it someone else). I can't test this because I currently don't have my Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I went to Your Media Library, www.amazon.com/yml, and selected the book I want removed. On the upper right side of the page there is an option to 'move to trash'. I put it in the trash. I then went to the Manage Your Kindle page and that book is no longer listed.
> 
> I'm wondering if this will remove it from the Kindle (I'm not talking about deregistering it or selling it someone else). I can't test this because I currently don't have my Kindle.


OK, I just tried it. I removed a book from the Media Library, which did delete it from my Manage Your Kindle page. However, I then tried deleting it from the Kindle via the Content Manager. The title is there, with AMAZON in the box below it, and it will not let me delete it from the Content Manager (I had removed this book from my menu previously).

When I deleted it from the Media Library, there was a pop-up that said that it would be moved to Trash, and could be retrieved from there, so I wonder if it just takes it off the list.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you try to sync/update with whispernet? 

It made sense to me that if it is in the trash and not on the Manage My Kindle page that it should not show up on the Kindle.  I'm so sad it didn't work.  

Thanks for trying it.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I tried too and it didn't work for me.

Went to the your media library, sent to trash a dratted free book I dislike, went to "orders and charges" on the Manage your Kindle page, see it's no longer there...(Yeah) Go to Content Manager on Kindle, still there on Amazon, try to remove option is greyed out.  Try "sync and check for new items".  Still there on my kindle!  Frustrating!

The YML thing is kind of cool, but it shows all the books I've ever bought from Amazon.  Scary!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Did you try to sync/update with whispernet?


I did do this, it didn't make a difference....

Interesting thing with the sync.... I added a book to my husband's Kindle which I had been reading on mine. I was at location 248 in the book on my Kindle. I sync'd them both, then opened the new book on his Kindle, which took me to the start of the book. Then I opened the book on my Kindle, and it told me that the farthest I had gotten was location 71 in the book, and did I want to change my location to that? Obviously not. It would appear that the bugs have not yet been worked out on the syncing feature.


----------

